# Help with pics



## Jaypacey (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi still quit new to posting here and just wondered if anyone knows of any apps or ways of downsizing a image file .. I wanted to post some pics that I took on my iPad but when uploading each 1 it says image file is over 1mb so if any1 could help that would be great cheers


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

There are quite a few free image resizing programs available. I use Adobe Fireworks myself, my image editor of choice, but that's not free.

Alternatively you could upload your images to a photo hosting website such as Flickr or Photobucket and link to those with the IMG button (they provide a URL to link to).


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

+1 for photobucket, it's easy & free,,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

To show us a pic.
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the "cog wheel" & click "share links" click the "IMG code " tag & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I use 'Big Photo' on the iPad - https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/big-pho ... 63883?mt=8

Not free (£2.29) but works really well.


----------



## Jaypacey (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheers lads got myself a photobucket account , should all be sorted now


----------

